
7 Steps to Approach a Coding Interview Question and Practice Tips - anothertechguy
https://ankurkhemani.com/best-coding-interview-tips/
======
anothertechguy
As aspiring software engineers, we are constantly challenged by coding
interviews in our career. In fact, it's a must to land our next dream software
engineering (or related) job.

Coding interviews can be a little intimidating especially for students who are
hunting an internship or full-time job out of college. These coding interview
steps and tips can substantially ease out the process for you.

For credibility (and not bragging), I am now a software engineer at Microsoft
and had to fight my way up. I have shared these tips with friends and it
helped them. So, thought will share with broader audience. Let me know if this
helps you or if you have any questions :)

